

Get Clicky with it – Real Time Analytics for your Startup - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/02/21/get-clicky-with-it-real-time-analytics-for-your-startup/

======
vv
Love this service. I've used it for years on all my sites, great to know if
you have a traffic serge before Google Analytics catches up. Amazing UI too.
Receives far too little buzz for how great of product it is.

~~~
g0atbutt
We're in process of pushing it live on TSF now. It has been great to work with
in the past.

------
mattholling
I appreciated the comments about staying bootstrapped if at all possible.
Often, I hear conversation about landing VC funding as the end goal. While
this can help develop a product if necessary, that funding will likely be more
trouble than it is worth.

